# Forgotten password



## yellagirl730 (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm on Longhaircareforum on my pc, but when it was updated I can't access on my phone,  I do not remember what my password is and have sent multiple emails asking for help.  Any ideas?


----------



## beverly (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi Yellagirl

Did you submit a ticket at the link below?  I dont see a ticket from youl That is what we specify in the forum rules as the way to get help. I check my email everyday and I don't see any emails from you. My personal email address is in my profile.

But I will be happy to help you. Please send me an email so I can reply with your password reset







						Long Hair Care Forum LLC - Powered by Kayako Help Desk Software
					






					support.longhaircareforum.com


----------



## beverly (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi Yellagirl

I just saw the PM you sent today. 

I will be happy to change your password for you, but you can change it yourself from your laptop.

Click on your username at the top right of the forum, then click Preferences, then click password & security. You will see where you can change your password to something else. If you need further assistance please let me know.


----------



## kmkelly (Aug 29, 2020)

I had to create an new profile as I was unable to get help with my password.


----------



## beverly (Aug 29, 2020)

I emailed you the passwords reset information with the new password you wanted me to set it to after our conversation in private message. I sent it to the email address you specified on August 26th 2020 at 9:26 am. I can send you a screen shot if you like?


----------

